# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Приветствую!

## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Здравствуйте, мои друзья!
Мне на днях один замечательный человек (Валера Антонюк) дал ссылку на этот сайт.Пришла, посмотрела, столько знакомых лиц. Очень всем рада, приходите в гости, ваша Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ (Миндубаева) :flower: :rolleyes:

КРАСИВАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА
1
Красивая женщина
Не мне ты обещана.
Красивая женщина.
Ты словно мечта.

Красивая женщина.
Всегда переменчива.
С любовью повенчана
Твоя красота.
Припев:
Красивая, красивая моя.
Я знаю, ничего у нас не будет.
И разные пути у наших судеб.
Красивая, красивая моя.

Красивая, красивая моя.
Ты от меня проходишь в полушаге.
Как жаль, что между нами есть преграды.
Красивая , красивая моя
2
Ты вьюга за окнами.
Ты небо со звёздами.
Дождями и росами
Тревожишь покой.

Ты снега проталиной,
Весеннею раннею.
Такою желанною
Приходишь порой.

Припев:
Красивая, красивая моя.
Я знаю, ничего у нас не будет.
И разные пути у наших судеб.
Красивая, красивая моя.

Красивая, красивая моя.
Ты от меня проходишь в полушаге.
Как жаль, что между нами есть преграда.
Красивая, красивая моя
3
Всегда многоликая.
Весёлая тихая.
А часики тикают,
Она не твоя.

Красивая женщина,
Нежна и доверчива.
Красивая женщина,
Зовут как тебя.
Припев:

----------


## luudvig

*Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ*,привет,будь как дома. :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

аха Валер, спасибо, тока я не туда разместила, надеюсь админ меня перенесёт)):wink:

----------


## kensarinov

Лиля привет.  А ты напиши Марине в личку, она тебе поможет перенести тему. А стихи у тебя, всегда на высшем уровне. :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*kensarinov*,
 а я уже ей написала, надеюсь  меня услышат))

----------


## Mazaykina

*Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ*,
Уже сделано! Приятно познакомиться. :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Приветствую!


Взаимно...:biggrin:

С прибытием... :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> надеюсь админ меня перенесёт


Мариночка и не такое переносила...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Здравствуйте


Здравствуйте, Лиля!
Радостно, когда встречается новый талантливый человек :smile: :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина, спасибо за помощь :Ok: 
*PAN*,
 спасибо:wink:
*luudvig*,
 Валерочка, спасибо что пригласил :Aga: 
*Skadi*,
 спасибо за тёплые слова:smile:


С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ, ДОРОГАЯ!
1

День устал от праздничных забот.

Позовём друзей мы в этот вечер.

Стол накроем и зажгутся свечи. (на столе хрусталь, зажгу я свечи)

Скоро, скоро будет новый год.


В этом мире только я и ты.

За окном заносит снегом город.

Старый год уйдёт, наступит новый.

И ужеслышны его шаги.

Припев:

С новым годом тебя, с новым годом.

Пусть куранты двенадцать пробьют.

Разыгралась опять непогода.

В доме нашем тепло и уют.

С новым годом тебя, дорогая.

Пусть огонь не погаснет любви.

В новый год всей душой пожелаю,

Что бы все исполнялись мечты.

2
Заморозит окна серебром,

Я твоё повсюду вижу имя.

Девочка моя, моя богиня.

Нам с тобою хорошо вдвоём.


С грустью мы проводим старый год.

И с друзьями будем веселиться.

Праздник, смех и радостные лица.

Всё плохое пусть скорей уйдёт.

Припев

----------


## Лев

> Красивая, красивая моя.
> *В моих мечтах ты для меня отрада.*
> Как жаль, что между нами есть преграды.
> Красивая , красивая моя


Лили! Ты не против такой правки?

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*Лев*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> КРАСИВАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА
> 1
> Красивая женщина
> Не мне ты обещана.
> Красивая женщина.
> Ты словно мечта.


Вот и зазвучали стихи:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/689777/

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*Лев*, :Ok:  :flower: 
Спасибо огромное, чудесно!!!

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

ХУЛИГАН

Снова от любви я весел, пьян.
На тебя смотреть не перестану.
Да я хулиган , и грубиян.
Только жить с тобой не по карману.

Хулиган и жизнь моя не мёд.
Соль не сыпь любимая на раны.
Видно твоя гордость не даёт ,
Полюбить бродягу- хулигана.

Я сегодня здесь, а завтра там.
Пью рассвет, росою умываюсь.
Ни чертям не верю, ни богам.
Согрешу, а после не раскаюсь.

Отчего скажи , тебе не мил.
Что скажи такого сделать нужно.
Чтоб в твоей я жизни тоже был.
На изнанку вывернуть ли душу?

Мне бы плод запретный надкусить
Так слегка, но лишь бы не досЫта.
Отлюбить, и долго не гостить.
В путь, пока дороги не размыты.

Воля позовёт , напьюсь опять
Летними дождями и туманом.
У костра ночного лягу спать.
Соль не сыпь любимая на рану.

Не смотри с укором, не проймёшь.
Я такой как есть другим не буду.
Не смотри, иначе пропадёшь.
Украду на ночку и забуду.

Снова от любви я весел, пьян.
На тебя смотреть не перестану.
Да я хулиган и грубиян.
Мне любовь увы не по карману.

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

ПРОСТИ МЕНЯ, МАМА


Так услышать мне  порой хочется,
Мамин голос: как дела доченька?
И в глазах её тонуть ласковых.
Сердце так болит в груди, тяжко мне.

Подойти бы да обнять с нежностью.
И сказать , прости меня грешную.
За любовь меня  прости малую.
На всю жизнь к тебе опоздала я.

Дети, дом, семья, всегда хлопоты.
Не сердилась на меня только ты.
Настоящей ты была женщиной.
Мама, дуру ты прости, грешную.

Понимала ты меня мудрая,
Жизнь  твоя всегда была трудная.
Воет сука , боль моя нервы рвёт.
Мне б сейчас назад вернуть время всё.

Что имеем, не храним, истина.
Потерявши, норовим выстегать,
Душу выстегать свою грешную.
Боль потери смыть слезой вешнею.

Перед зеркалом сижу полночью.
Отражению  кричу,  сволочь ты.
Жизнь идёт , дела кругом важные,
А глаза опять от слёз влажные.

Жизнь кобылою бежит бешенной.
Не была с тобою я нежною.
Может совесть мне залить водкою.
Память по сердцу сечёт плёткою.

Мне бы время то вернуть, светлое.
Где у мамы на груди, детка я.
Я бы руки целовать стала ей.
Улыбнулась бы опять, мама мне.

Воет волченькой, душа грешная.
Я тоске своей кричу, режь меня.
Снова  Богу  помолюсь ночью я.
Мама , слёзы льёт опять, дочь твоя.

Сны где ты, пускай всегда долгие.
В них прощенья попрошу снова я.
Я во сне к тебе прижмусь, милая.
А  вернуть тебя, уже силы нет.

----------


## luudvig

> ПРОСТИ МЕНЯ, МАМА


Это - нечто!!! :Ok:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*luudvig*,
 это крик души

----------


## tamara rabe

Передаётся на физическом уровне...   :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*tamara rabe*,
спасибо

----------


## Kliakca

> ПРОСТИ МЕНЯ, МАМА
> 
> 
> Так услышать мне  порой хочется,
> Мамин голос: как дела доченька?
> И в глазах её тонуть ласковых.
> Сердце так болит в груди, тяжко мне.
> 
> Подойти бы да обнять с нежностью.
> ...


[IMG]http://*********org/137531.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*Kliakca*,
 спасибо))

----------


## luudvig

ЛИЛЬ,С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!
                                                            ПОДНИМАЮ БОКАЛ ЗА ТВОЁ
                                                            ЗДОРОВЬЕ И ТАЛАНТ!!!



[IMG]http://*********org/159914.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/144554.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Валерочка, спасибо огромное:smile:kiss

----------


## Лев

*Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ*,
*С Днём Рождения!*
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/694708

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Лев, спасибо))) а песня чудесная!!!

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/185350.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*Kliakca*,
 :Aga:  :flower:  спасибо

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

ЛЕБЕДИ, БЕЛЫЕ ЛЕБЕДИ
1
Распустился закат ,….  розовеющей ласковой  дымкой.
А по небу стрелою  ….белоснежная  стая  летит.
В поднебесной дали….. лебединые слышатся крики.
Что сливаются с шумом…  оживающей нежной весны.
Припев
Лебеди , белые лебеди,
Взгляд ваш на веки запомнится.
Глядя в глаза ваши грустные,
Лица светлее становятся.(души  светлее становятся)
2
Лёд на речках трещит,… реки тяжкие сбросят оковы.
В тростниках свои гнёзда…. лебединые пары совьют.
Сквозь туманы веков….  будут слышаться снова и снова.
Лебединые  песни , ….что любимым своим  пропоют.
Припев
Лебеди , белые лебеди,
Взгляд ваш на веки запомнится.
Глядя в глаза ваши грустные,
Лица светлее становятся.(души  светлее становятся)
3
Пела песню любовь,….. просыпалась земля потихоньку.
Улыбалась блаженно…. пролетающей стае земля.
Звонкой трелью ручьёв….пела песни весна им вдогонку.
И  пронзительно светлой….этой стаи была красота.
Припев
Лебеди , белые лебеди,
Взгляд ваш на веки запомнится.
Глядя в глаза ваши грустные,
Лица светлее становятся.(души  светлее становятся)

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Птица - вьюга

1

Птица –вьюга , над степью безбрежною.

Расправляла  два белых крыла.

Степь укрыла  покровами снежными.

Лютовала  морозом зима.


Снег клубится кострами холодными.

Разгулялись ветра по степи.

Птице – вьюге, с глазами бездонными

Не хватает тепла и любви.

Припев:

Птица – вьюга, с глазами бездонными,

Вьюга белая, вьюга зимняя.

Всё кружила ночами бессонными

Над землёй одинокая , сильная.
2

И не видно конца морю белому,

В диком мареве снежной пурги.

Что ж ты вьюга со степью наделала.

Замела , что не видно не зги.


Успокойся , не злись белоснежная.

Ветер крылья пригладит любя.

Пусть душа твоя страстная, нежная.

Ветру тихо шепнёт, я твоя.

Припев:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

:Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

малина,пасиб))

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Моя любовь уж не такая страстная и нежная, как  в твоих стихах...:rolleyes:
Но забегай в гости. Буду рада! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Малина, моя любовь тоже уже подустала))) конечно зайду))

----------


## kensarinov

Лиля,привет.  Давно не заглядывал. Стихи просто потрясающие 


> И в глазах её тонуть ласковых.
> Сердце так болит в груди, тяжко мне.


 Соединить бы эти строки с хорошим вокалом, с надрывом, акапельно. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> Лиля,привет.  Давно не заглядывал. Стихи просто потрясающие  Соединить бы эти строки с хорошим вокалом, с надрывом, акапельно.


Толя , спасибо, я ОЧЕНЬ тебе рада!!!! :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

КАЛИ-ЮГА

ПУСТЬ ЗВОНЯТ КОЛОКОЛА! 
ПРИГЛАСИТЬ ТОЛПУ НА ТРИЗНУ! -
И В ПРИЗЫВАХ ЗА ОТЧИЗНУ 
БРЫЗЖЕТ ЖЁЛТАЯ СЛЮНА   

КРИК ВОСТОРЖЕННОЙ ТОЛПЫ 
НАБУХАЕТ   КРОВЬЮ В ГОРЛЕ. 
ДУШИ   СЛОВНО В ТЯЖКОЙ КОМЕ 
С БОГОМ ВСЕ ДАВНО НА ТЫ.   

НА СЕРДЦАХ   ЛЮДСКИХ КИСТА 
РАЗРОСЛАСЬ БОЛЬШИМ НАРЫВОМ. 
И КРИЧИМ ДУШИ НАДРЫВОМ 
О СТРАДАНИЯХ ХРИСТА.   

МЫ ЗА СВОЙ ДУХОВНЫЙ РОСТ 
В ОЧЕРЕДЬ ТОЛКАТЬСЯ СТАДОМ, 
ОТ ЧЕГО С ДУШОЮ РАЗУМ 
НЕ ЦЕЛУЮТСЯ В ЗАСОС.   

КОЛЕТ НАС ИГОЛКОЙ  ЖИЗНЬ, 
НОРОВИТ НЕ В ЗАД, А В ТЕМЯ, 
РАЗДЕЛЯЯ СУЧЬЕ ПЛЕМЯ 
НА СВОИХ И НА ЧУЖИХ.   

ВОДКА ЛЬЁТСЯ ДО КРАЁВ 
БЕЗ ПРИЧИНЫ И БЕЗ СЛЕДСТВИЙ, 
ПОСЛЕ ВОДКИ ДУРЬ В НАСЛЕДСТВО -
СТАНЕТ БОЛЬШЕ ДУРАКОВ.   

МНЕ Б РУКОЙ ДРОЖАЩЕЙ ТРОС 
УХВАТИТЬ И, КАК ПРУЖИНА... 
ЧТОБ ИЗ ГРЯЗИ ЭТОЙ ЖИРНОЙ 
ПРЯМИКОМ   В АНАБИОЗ   

Я Б ВО СНЕ, КАК В ЦЕНТРИФУГЕ, 
СБЕРЕГЛА Б   СВОЙ ХРУПКИЙ РАЗУМ.
ТАК КАК МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ЗАРАЗНЫМ 
ВРЕМЯ МЕРЗКОЙ КАЛИ-ЮГИ  

ВЕТЕР СЕВЕРНЫЙ РАЗЛУК 
ПУСТЬ СИЛЬНЕЕ ДУЕТ В ПАРУС, 
ЧТОБЫ И СЛЕДА НЕ ОСТАЛОСЬ
ОТ ДУШЕВНЫХ   ЭТИХ   МУК.   

МНЕ Б ДОЙТИ ЗА ГОРИЗОНТ,
ГДЕ ПОКРЫТА ТАЙНА СНЕГОМ.
ГДЕ ГОДА СОЛЬЮТСЯ С НЕБОМ,
ГДЕ СУДЬБЫ ПРОТЯЖЕН ЗОВ.

----------


## Валерьевна

> ПРОСТИ МЕНЯ, МАМА
> 
> 
> Так услышать мне  порой хочется,
> Мамин голос: как дела доченька?
> И в глазах её тонуть ласковых.
> Сердце так болит в груди, тяжко мне.
> 
> Подойти бы да обнять с нежностью.
> ...



*Благодарю, Вас!!!!!! 
Много, много раз!!!!!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
_Моя мама со мной, но я очень боюсь её потерять, хотя понимаю, что это неизбежность…_ 

*ЕСЛИ ТЫ УМРЁШЬ
*
Заболела душа, затвердели мозги.
Только сердце стучит и скулит от тоски.
Я луну упрекала, что светит она,
Но тогда я не знала, что останусь одна.
Плачут окна дождями, отражая тебя
Струйки слёз искажают весь мир для меня.
Жизнь закончилась срочно, телеграммой летя
Даже хочется очень, но не жить без тебя.
Промелькнут словно тени, рук холодных движенье
Пронесут тучи время и опять отраженье…
Невозможно жить дальше равнодушно и тупо
Жизнь наполнена фальшью. Не признать это глупо.
Я хочу исстрадать, изболеть свою боль
Я хочу умереть сразу, вместе с тобой.

----------


## Лев

> Я хочу умереть сразу, вместе с тобой.


Не стоит вместе умирать,
Ведь жизнь дана для продолженья рода.
Уйдёт отец, а также мать,
Оставив Память Светлую после Ухода...
*"О, мама"* - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/667461

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> *Благодарю, Вас!!!!!! 
> Много, много раз!!!!!* 
> _Моя мама со мной, но я очень боюсь её потерять, хотя понимаю, что это неизбежность…_ 
> 
> *ЕСЛИ ТЫ УМРЁШЬ
> *
> Заболела душа, затвердели мозги.
> Только сердце стучит и скулит от тоски.
> Я луну упрекала, что светит она,
> ...


Про маму можно писать бесконечно, спасибо вам за стихи :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> Не стоит вместе умирать,
> Ведь жизнь дана для продолженья рода.
> Уйдёт отец, а также мать,
> Оставив Память Светлую после Ухода...
> *"О, мама"* - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/667461


Лев,всё что слушаю о мамах всё вызывает слёзы, спасибо :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Не стоит вместе умирать,
> Ведь жизнь дана для продолженья рода.
> Уйдёт отец, а также мать,
> Оставив Память Светлую после Ухода...


_Вот это и позволяет держаться на плаву..._
*Спасибо за понимание и за прекрасную песню!!! Слова просты, но в душе им тесно. Или от чувств нахлынувших...?СПАСИБО*

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Два текста к 9 МАЯ

СПАСИБО ВАМ, СТАРИКИ
1
Стоят деревья в цвету. Весны кругом аромат.
Мы вспоминаем войну . И память словно набат.
И память снова зовёт . Идут не твёрдо но в ряд
Идут вперёд старики. Для них сегодня парад

Вы молодыми ещё. Ушли тогда воевать.
Когда на бой позвала. Вас наша Родина Мать
Вы погибали в бою. Теряли ваших друзей.
Хранили веру свою. Не придавали идей.

пр
Господа , поклонитесь , старикам поклонитесь,
Это честь и отвага , это мудрость и сила.
Господа , поклонитесь , старикам поклонитесь,
В день весенний победы улыбнулась Россия.
2
Была суровой война. Где каждый помнил приказ
Горела танков броня.. Бог отвернулся от вас.
В окопах гнили тела . Совсем мальчишек ещё.
В атаку шли на ура, смотрели смерти в лицо.

Ломала сука- война все ваши планы на жизнь.
И память будет всегда. Над головами кружить.
Вы до Берлина прошли , под чёрной копоти дым.
Вам было трудно тогда , совсем ещё молодым.

припев:
Господа , поклонитесь , старикам поклонитесь,
Это честь и отвага , это мудрость и сила.
Господа , поклонитесь , старикам поклонитесь,
В день весенний победы улыбнулась Россия.
3
Мы поколение NEXT. простите нас если что.
Спасибо Вам, что мы есть, вас не забудет никто.
Склони колени страна , идёт отвага и честь.
Спасибо Вам старики, что у России вы есть.

припев
Господа , поклонитесь , старикам поклонитесь,
Это честь и отвага , это мудрость и сила.
Господа , поклонитесь , старикам поклонитесь,
В день весенний победы улыбнулась Россия.




СОЛДАТЫ, МАЛЬЧИКИ, МУЖЧИНЫ
1
Столько братских могил
От Москвы , до Берлина.
Память вновь оживит
Дни прошедшей войны.
По дорогам ковыль
Склонит стебли седые.
Ветер – ворон кружит
Обдувая холмы.

Припев
Солдаты, мальчики, мужчины.
Военных дней немая боль.
Окопов страшные морщины,
Как в рану въевшаяся соль.
2
Вы горели живьём.
Вы за нас умирали.
На дорогах страны
Сколько душ полегло.
Под прицельным огнём
Вы в атаку бежали.
До заветной весны
Вам дожить повезло.

Припев
Солдаты, мальчики, мужчины.
Военных дней немая боль.
Окопов страшные морщины,
Как в рану въевшаяся соль.
3
Фронтовые рубцы 
Словно память о прошлом.
Ваши души чисты,
Как прозрачный хрусталь.
Наши деды, отцы,
Ваша юность тревожна.
На дорогах войны
Закалялась как сталь.

припев
Солдаты, мальчики, мужчины.
Военных дней немая боль.
Окопов страшные морщины,
Как в рану въевшаяся соль.

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Буду рада если напишется музыка))

----------


## Валерьевна

*ТАКИЕ СЛОВА ДОЛЖНЫ ЗАЗВУЧАТЬ!!!!* :flower: 
_Я полностью ЗА!!!! Спасибо!!!!_
_Нам так не хватает хорошей патриотки, что бы растить детей...._

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> *ТАКИЕ СЛОВА ДОЛЖНЫ ЗАЗВУЧАТЬ!!!!*
> _Я полностью ЗА!!!! Спасибо!!!!_
> _Нам так не хватает хорошей патриотки, что бы растить детей...._


спасибо Вам, большое что зашли :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> КАЛИ-ЮГА
> 
> ПУСТЬ ЗВОНЯТ КОЛОКОЛА!
> ПРИГЛАСИТЬ ТОЛПУ НА ТРИЗНУ! -
> И В ПРИЗЫВАХ ЗА ОТЧИЗНУ
> БРЫЗЖЕТ ЖЁЛТАЯ СЛЮНА
> 
> КРИК ВОСТОРЖЕННОЙ ТОЛПЫ
> НАБУХАЕТ КРОВЬЮ В ГОРЛЕ.
> ...


 :Ok: Именно что!!!
Да ! И ещё раз...

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*Malina sladkaja*,
 cпасибо)))

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

ИЖЕ  ХЕРУВИМЫ
1
Иже Херувимы , за души невинных
Вы просите, Бога.
Моего сыночка, что ушёл на службу,
Ты беда не трогай
Звоном колокольным  пусть дойдёт  молитва
Может Бог услышит.
Хор поёт церковный, молит мать за сына,
Чтоб сыночек выжил.
Иже Херувимы , дайте сыну силы
Иже Херувимы,
Иже Херувимы.
2
Иже Херувимы, слёз моих не хватит 
Если что случится.
Только б не убили , сердце снова плачет.
Снова сын приснился.
Иже Херувимы, взоры недвижимо.
Смотрят безучастно.
Иже Херувимы, вы просите Бога,
За сыновье счастье.
Иже Херувимы , дайте сыну силы
Иже Херувимы,
Иже Херувимы.

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

АНГЕЛ НА ПЛЕЧЕ

Я склок распутывая вязь 
Шепчу   мне ничего не надо 
Мой   ангел снова втоптан в грязь 
Мой на плече сидящий ангел 
Тьфу- тьфу плюю через плечо 
В лицо и в крылья попадая 
Его я стала палачом 
Сама того не понимая 
Я не держу иди лети 
Не я тебя туда сажала 
А я останусь в забытьи 
И пусть беда вонзает жало 
На циферблате ночь давно 
Весной д@мо наружу лезет 
И всюду грязь не так не то 
И что меня так люди бесят 
И улыбнётся на плече 
Мне терпеливо мудрый ангел- 
Скажи конвульсии зачем? 
Оно тебе самой то надо?   


АМАЛИ

Повторяешь люблю , как заповедь.
Дорогая моя Амали. 
Оказалась, любви лишь надо нить 
Узелком завязать, мало ли.   
Постучишься ты в двери незванно. 
Да, король ты, среди дураков. 
Выйду в мыле к тебе   из ванны, 
Что бы выскользнуть из оков.   
Понастроил и планы и схемы, 
По последнему ветра- веянью. 
Фантазёры мужчины   все вы, 
Ну а мне на мужчин   по фене..

----------


## PAN

Я –  перманентно «ЗА!»
Не прихоти ради мещанской... 
Надеждой твердой, спартанской,
Надеюсь увидеть глаза 
Поэтессы 
Лили 
Казанской…


*Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ*,
 :flower: ...
Действительно хочется увидеть глаза человека, написавшего строки...
От этого сами строки становятся....... другими...

----------


## Лев

> Скажи конвульсии зачем? 
> Оно тебе самой то надо?


Конвульсии души
Любовью задуши:biggrin:
Смиренье и Любовь -
Теплее будет кровь.
Не пИсай :Vah:  кипятком
И пребывай в Смиреньи Том,
Что заповедано Всевышним -
Об этом помнить было бы не лишне :flower: 



> Действительно хочется увидеть глаза человека, написавшего строки...
> От этого сами строки становятся....... другими...


А ты Сердцем ощути...

----------


## PAN

> А ты Сердцем ощути...


Вот и получается три разных стиха - один сухо прочитан, второй ощущали Сердцем (и, следовательно, неосознано примеряли на себя...), а третий будет от лица (глаз) автора...

Одно другому не мешает...

Хотя, если говорить открыто - часть форумских персонажей постепенно превращается в живых людей, пусть и живущих далеко..., а часть так и остается сетевыми никами....
Ни в коем случае никого не призываю докладывать подноготную... :br:

----------


## Лев

> часть форумских персонажей постепенно превращается в живых людей,


С сим персонажем альбом мы записали, однако не говорю я "Гюльчатай, открой личико":rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> Гюльчатай, открой личико


Ну, наши с тобой личики общественности давно известны...:biggrin:

А по вышеуказанному вопросу - послушаем, что скажет *Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ*...

----------


## Лев

> А по вышеуказанному вопросу - послушаем, что скажет Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ...


Думаешь откроет? А если сглаза боится?:wink:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*PAN*,
*Лев*,
 Ну насмешили вы меня :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> PAN,
> Лев,
> Ну насмешили вы меня


Вот и личико открылось:smile: :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

запомните меня ))скоро опять паранджу оденууу))))))))

----------


## PAN

> скоро опять паранджу оденууу))))))))


Не надо... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> запомните меня ))скоро опять паранджу оденууу))))))))


 :flower:  Паранджи надо снимать  :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

Свободу женщинам востока!!! И запада! И воще!
Лилёк,ты прелесть!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> Паранджи надо снимать


 :Aga:  вот пришлось, заставили:biggrin:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> Свободу женщинам востока!!! И запада! И воще!
> Лилёк,ты прелесть!!!


Валер, это ты у нас золото :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> Валер, это ты у нас золото


Дык,приходится соответствовать...

----------


## PAN

> вот пришлось, заставили


Уговорили...:rolleyes:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

в продолжение темы ангела на плече:smile:

Я СУДЬБЕ СВОЕЙ КЛЯЛСЯ

Сколько прожито было беды
Слёзы были и елось не досыта
За собою сжигая мосты
Пил я горькую долго без просыпа

В ноги бросилась как-то судьба
Пощади ломит грудь от бессилия
Клялся ей на распятии Христа
Что тоску постараюсь осилить я

Плачет кто-то на левом плече
Думал чёрт оказалось что ангел
Помолюсь за него при свече
Я плевал в него много он плакал

Я любил всё не тех и не так
Были чувства холодными куцыми
Только медный не предал  пятак
Синяки исцеляя с укусами

Я с волками привык говорить
Бомжевато – вонючими, пьяными
Я судьбе долго клялся не пить
Надоело ходить безымянным мне

----------


## luudvig

Лиль,чё я придумал...Я СУДЬБЕ СВОЕЙ КЛЯЛСЯ  http://old.realmusic.ru/songs/728286/

----------


## Лев

> чё я придумал


нормально так придумал...

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> Лиль,чё я придумал...Я СУДЬБЕ СВОЕЙ КЛЯЛСЯ  http://old.realmusic.ru/songs/728286/


Вот говорю же Валерочка, золото ты :Ok:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Я ОДНАЖДЫ

Осенний вечер закашлял ветром,
Бесцельно бродит в толпе продрогшей.
Шкала терпенья за все пределы - 
От мысли этой на сердце тошно.
Я режу память свою на крошки,
Тебя у.п.орно не вспоминаю.
Сотру ладонью рассказ о прошлом,
Но не сотрутся  следы от спаек.
Старуха - осень бредёт сутуло
Среди похожих многоэтажек,
В которых люди,  как пчёлы в ульях
Любили тоже,  как я однажды...
Твой холод стал мне таким привычным,
Два на канате канатоходца.
Толпа в затылок смеясь кричит мне,
Слезам не верит,   толпа смеётся...
Лежат  скучают болотца лужи.
Иду,  пинаю ногами воду.
Справляет осень  на город нужды,
Тебя на четверть забыла вроде.
Холодный ветер распустит руки,
Цинично  лезет в пальто и поры.
Не отпираюсь  я став ненужной,
Тебе отдамся застывший город...

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Две параллельные
1
Две  параллельные
Судьбы и линии
Время бесцельное
Помню по имени
Краткими  знаками
Взгляд и забвение.
Души заплакали
Лишь на мгновение.
пр
2
Приступы   слабости. 
Тело в агонии. 
В сумерках ярости, 
Жизнь какофония. 
Мысли верлибрами .
Неба затмение. 
Я   перед выбором, 
Жизнь иль забвение. 
пр
3
Сплином и мороком
Боль расставания
Память по воздуху
На расстояния
Мысли верлибрами
В море пустынное
Нет больше выбора
Ты отпусти меня.
Припев
Две параллели, зон отчуждения.
Чёрного , белого две параллельные.
Похолодания , воспоминания , было желание.
Мы не умели так как положено, всё было сложно нам
Две параллели 
Две параллели
Мы так хотели , но  не сумели.

----------


## Лайн

> Осенний вечер закашлял ветром
> Бесцельно бродит в толпе продрогшей





> Справляет осень на город нужды.





> Холодный ветер распустит руки
> Цинично лезет в пальто и поры


какие сравнения интересные,:rolleyes:
мне понравилось :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

cпасибо :Aga:

----------


## Anton

Молодец, Лиля! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
"Мысли верлибрами", меня тоже часто атакуют! :-)
Очень интересное и эмоциональное мыслеизложение! Так держать!

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*Anton*,
 спасибо:smile:

----------


## luudvig

> Две параллельные


Лиль,мне кааццо,шо на музон писала...Недурственно.

----------


## Лев

> Лиль,мне кааццо,шо на музон писала...Недурственно.


Раз кажется, тогда твори :Aga:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

> Лиль,мне кааццо,шо на музон писала...Недурственно.


Валер, не ...это не на музон, эт просто так, мысли верлибрамиkuku

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

ЗДРАВСТВУЙ , ДРУГ 
1
Здравствуй, друг ,
Тоскливо мне чего-то.
Я давно не говорил с тобою.
Рамки круг, 
Где старенькое фото
Над твоей могильною плитою.

Чёрта с два,
Не лечит вовсе время.
На двоих беда и радость были.
Как вчера,
Я помню то мгновенье,
В день, когда смерть распростёрла крылья.
Припев
Здравствуй друг, скучаю
Несмотря на годы.
В нашу жизнь война
Вонзила крепко жало.
Здравствуй друг, скучаю.
Ненавижу горы.
Жаль, что навсегда
Тебя уже не стало.
2
Иногда 
Приснится снова ужас.
Крик и боль совсем ещё мальчишек.
Вороньё,
Терзающее  души.
Снова бой, глаза слепит от вспышек.

Здравствуй, друг.
Прости, что редки встречи.
Дом, семья, причин хватает впрочем.
Этот путь
Был видно предначертан.
Жизнь твою окончил смерти росчерк.
Припев
Здравствуй друг, скучаю
Несмотря на годы.
В нашу жизнь война
Вонзила крепко жало.
Здравствуй друг, скучаю.
Ненавижу горы.
Жаль, что навсегда
Тебя уже не стало.

----------


## Лев

> ЗДРАВСТВУЙ , ДРУГ


Вот и зазвучала песня *Памяти воинов, сложивших головы в Афгане, Чечне* и др.
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/749880/

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Лев, спасибо тебе ОГРОМНОЕ!!!

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

ПЯТНИЦА

Дом, семья, работа и любовница,
Тишины порою людям хочется.
Пятница плетётся, словно пьяная,
Бестолковая и окаянная.

Лень сидит на крышах старых домиков,
На комоде семь индийских слоников.
Завтра выходной и на рыбалочку,
От детей , жены и милой Галочки.

Скоро выходной , сегодня пятница.
Будней суета делами дразнится.
Отдохнуть от дел порою хочется,
Хоть бы этот день скорей закончился.

Летним жарким днём светло и солнечно
И прогноз пообещал безоблачность.
Ехать к старикам жене приспичило,
Выходной облом и жизни личной нет.

Завтра выходной, какая разница.
Пусть подольше пятница растянется.
По ТВ футбол, затем комедия.
Буду ждать рабочую неделю я.

----------


## luudvig

> ПЯТНИЦА


Лилёк, ну прям картина маслом! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Markovich

Очень жизненно!

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

*luudvig*,
*Markovich*,
 СПАСИБО :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Привеееееет всеееееееем!!!
Ещё тёпленькая демка на стихи Л.Казанской

БРОДЯГА ВЕТЕР

Вольный  ветер, листья растревожил,

Молодых, доверчивых  берёз.

Много видел, много ветер прожил,

Вечно весел, вечно не тверёз.



Где  в каких краях его  носило?

Видел много разных он  чудес.

Сколько в жизни горя, счастья было.

Звёзды милым он дарил с небес.



Припев:

Ай, бродяга ветер, ай, бродяга,

Задрожит листва.

Ай, бродяга ветер, ай, бродяга,

Где любовь твоя?

Пусть не молодой,

Но ты как прежде дерзок и горяч.

Ай бродяга ветер, ай, бродяга

(Ветер) странствий и удач.

 2

Вольный  ветер, ласковый и сильный,

Гладит страстно нежную листву.

И берёзы, и у речки ивы ,

Любят все его за доброту.



Шепчет ветер им на ушко что то,

Раскраснелись  листья на ветвях.

И ревнует осень , пряча слёзы,

Оказавшись у любви в сетях.



Припев: 

Ай, бродяга ветер, ай, бродяга,

Задрожит листва.

Ай, бродяга ветер, ай, бродяга,

Где любовь твоя?

Пусть не молодой,

Но ты как прежде дерзок и горяч.

Ай бродяга ветер, ай, бродяга

(Ветер) странствий и удач.

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/762008/

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Спасибо,Валерочка, я давно не была на сайте)))

----------


## Лев

Рылся в поисках несделанного и нашёл: "Разбужу любовь" - разбудил... :Yahoo: 
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/music/pop/291026.html

----------


## PAN

*Лев*, 

Найти бы ещё Лилю...

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Ах, какие рассветы в деревне

1
Повезло мне в деревне родиться,
Среди русских полей и берёз.
Там свежа и прозрачна водица,
Небо полное россыпью звёзд.

Позабыв суету городскую,
В череде проходящих годов,
Я приехал в деревню родную
Там где корни, на кровушки зов. (на родимой сторонушки зов)

припев:
Ах, какие рассветы в деревне.
Воздух чистый , что хочется пить.
Ах, какие девчонки в деревне,
Так и хочется всех полюбить.
2
Старый дом заскрипел половицей,
Словно преданный, ласковый пёс.
Тень от сумерек в щели струится,
Свечи гнутся под тяжестью слёз.

В тишине неуютной и пыльной,
Грудь свою осеняя крестом,
Я  прочту за ушедших  молитвы,
На коленях перЕд образком.

припев:
Ах, какие рассветы в деревне.
Воздух свежий , что хочется пить.
Ах, какие девчонки в деревне,
Так и хочется всех полюбить.
3
Скрип  дверей словно брань площадная,
Кружева паутины висят.
Память словно поленья кидаю,
В непробудно уснувший очаг.

Повезло мне в деревне родиться,
Среди русских полей и берёз.
Там свежа и прозрачна водица,
Небо полное россыпью звёзд.

припев:

----------


## Валерьевна

*Лилия!!!!!!!!!! Привет!!!!!!!!!!!
Рада, что заглянула!!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********su/103960.jpg[/IMG]

_Не теряйся!!!!!!_ :flower:

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

:Tender: приветки)))постараюсь не теряться)))

----------


## Лев

> Ах, какие рассветы в деревне


Вот и ещё одна песня родилась...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/938983/

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

Лев, спасибо огромное!!! Очень душевно получилось!!!

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

КАК ЖАЛЬ

Друзья- товарищи, подруги,
Осталось всё в далёком прошлом.
И что казалось раньше пошлым,
Уже за то , никто не судит.

Как жаль ,что юность не вернётся,
уйдя куда- то вглубь вселенной.
Оставшись в памяти нетленной,
Такой же яркой словно солнце.

Как жаль, что не вернуть на круги
Ушедших дней , таких желанных.
Девчонок юных и жеманных,
Таких прекрасных и упругих.

И жаль не так, как раньше влюбчив.
Душа устала от кульбитов.
Менять не хочется орбиты,
На сердце ставя новый рубчик.

Как жаль, что на пути ухабы
Всё чаще и заметней стали.
Мечты мои заблудшей стаей,
Бредут рыча истёрши лапы.

Как жаль, что не изменишь места
Того, что Бог тебе назначил,
Забыв удачу на раздачу,
К послеобеденной сиесте.

Как жаль ,что юность не вернётся,
уйдя куда то вглубь вселенной.
Оставшись в памяти нетленной
Такой же яркой словно солнце.

----------

